# My Realization



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

It's so clear that you love him dearly, and you will always choose to do what's right for him.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Rose n Poos said:


> It's so clear that you love him dearly, and you will always choose to do what's right for him.


Well said, and....:amen::angel:


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I don't get it (and yes, I am a blonde :lol.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I don't get it either - and I'm blonde too. Are you going through a phase of frustration?

You've competed with Asher successfully. And anyone who competes with their dog knows you have good days and what the heck happened days and lots of NQs. Mostly you keep strengthening your bond and love with your dog. Clearly you and Asher have that bond and love.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

That’s Buck, but it sure isn’t Asher! In 13 years, he’ll have an alphabet of titles, twice over, extra vowels Were you expecting an OTCH or a Schutshund in a minute? Enjoy him, he’s amazing and a decade too young for despair.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Aww he is beautiful and keep at it. He is young and he will do it, so will you. Gets frustrating I guess at times.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I have gone through times where it was worth it to take a break. If the dog isn't enjoying what it is doing and/or you are stressing about how things are going then walk away for a while (maybe weeks, maybe months). Then go back and see how it goes. If you feel good continue, if not walk away knowing that you and Asher have done orders of magnitude more things together than most dogs will ever do with their people in their whole life time.


My bottom line question is "is what we are doing making our relationship better?"


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks. We had a few weeks off from obedience classes right now and I've pretty much slacked on the training so we're sorta taking a break anyways (not in agility/weaves). So we'll see what we get when we go back to class in a couple weeks. But it's still going to be next year at least till he's ready to do anything in a competition


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

What's they rush? The joy is in the journey.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I've been training with Javelin since he was a puppy. He turned three in May. His first entries that were serious were in June. We need one leg for beginner novice and should get it next weekend, but that doesn't mean he is ready to go on. Therefore he will also do beginner novice at my club at the end of September. We did rally novice before he was a year old just because I wanted a title with him at PCA with him before they moved to St. Louis. 



revarn is right it is the journey that matters, not the destination, even though ribbons and prizes are nice they are just an external measure of the truly important thing which is you connection to your dog.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I've been training with Javelin since he was a puppy. He turned three in May. His first entries that were serious were in June. We need one leg for beginner novice and should get it next weekend, but that doesn't mean he is ready to go on. Therefore he will also do beginner novice at my club at the end of September. We did rally novice before he was a year old just because I wanted a title with him at PCA with him before they moved to St. Louis. 



reraven is right it is the journey that matters, not the destination, even though ribbons and prizes are nice they are just an external measure of the truly important thing which is your connection to your dog.


----------

